# People of the Jewish persuasion



## ctEaglesc (Nov 10, 2006)

What woods/ colors have any symbolic meaning in your faith?
OR
If I were to make a blank with a star of David inlay what woods would  make it have a special meaning to someone of your faith?
Red,blak and white  are symbolic in the Christian faiths, the olive wood was something that was new to me.
In order to make the cost resonable I would like to do it with common woods if possible.
If there is a particular color or colors that have a special meaning I may be able to dye the woods.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 10, 2006)

What about JOW=Jerusalem Olivewood??
I remember there was a discussion on the yahoo penturners site some time ago, check it out and do a search!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> <br />What about JOW=Jerusalem Olivewood??
> I remember there was a discussion on the yahoo penturners site some time ago, check it out and do a search!


I am doing a search I started it in the post above[^]


----------



## jeffj13 (Nov 10, 2006)

In addition to olive(the dove brought an olive leaf back to the ark signifiying that the flood was receeding), how about Tamarisk.  Abraham planted one at Beersheba to celebrate a treaty.

or... Palm or cedar.  Psalms says:

_The righteous will flourish like a palm tree, they will grow like a cedar of Lebanon_

I'm sure there are others, but those come to mind.

jeff


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 10, 2006)

red palm or black palm?


----------



## cozee (Nov 10, 2006)

I am not a Jew by birth (adoption, yes!!) but there are a few things I know. Remember that within Judaism there is a lot of symbolism so be sure to look into things quite well!! Don't want to offend anyone eh?!!  Some colors are blue, purple, and red. I'm sure there are others but not certain which means what. Today, Pine and Popular are used for caskets. Oak can be used for shtenders.  One probably couldn't go wrong with Old Testament mentioned wood. Be watchful of thier biblical uses though!! 

[]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />I am not a Jew by birth (adoption, yes!!) but there are a few things I know. Remember that within Judaism there is a lot of symbolism so be sure to look into things quite well!! Don't want to offend anyone eh?!!  Some colors are blue, purple, and red. I'm sure there are others but not certain which means what. Today, Pine and Popular are used for caskets. Oak can be used for shtenders.  One probably couldn't go wrong with Old Testament mentioned wood. Be watchful of thier biblical uses though!!
> 
> []


Thanks for the insight and advice Cozee.
That is the purpose of of my original question
Will blue, purple or offend or are those O.K.?


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 10, 2006)

I do not know of any particular colors that are offensive to Jewish friends.  Joseph had a coat of amny colors, the Tabernacle and the Temple were filled with colors, and they all had symbolic meanings.  Blue and white are the nations flag colors.  Try this link for woods  http://www.inspiredwoods.com/bible_woods.php?id=105135b253d6912f333b6ef79647bc0d  This is a link to colors   http://joyconference.com/JOY/articles/colors-bible.htm


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 10, 2006)

That's an interesting question. I'm remotely acquainted with one Jew. I might e-mail him and/or Google a Synagogue and ask there.

Edit addition to above: I wrote to my friend. He is a writer and columnist for a well-known Jewish publication. If anyone would know the answer, it would be him. Below is his (very prompt) response.

  &lt;&lt;Frank, I regret I donâ€™t know of any kind of wood of particular significance in Jewish terms, though Iâ€™m sure Jewish law and legend is full of references to different kinds of trees. Iâ€™d guess Olive would be most appropriate. Certainly, the souvenir shops in Israel carry many items made of it. Sorry I couldnâ€™t be of more help. Be well&gt;&gt;&gt;


----------



## Rudy Vey (Nov 10, 2006)

****im or Acacia wood comes to mind, too.

For colors, numbers etc, see here:

http://fp.thebeers.f9.co.uk/numbers.htm

There is also a website that deals with woods from the bible, cannot find the link, though, and since the old testament is the torah, all woods mentioned there should be appropriate. The ark was made from acacia wood.

Eagle, I made several pens for jewish friends from olivewood and had a Star of David laser-engraved and filled with blue color (see the flag of Isreal, the star is blue). I also included a little write-up, so if you interested, please contact me again.


----------



## jeffj13 (Nov 10, 2006)

I spoke to a Jewish friend today.  He reminded me that the Ark of the Covenant was made of wood.  I believe it was acacia wood.

jeff


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 10, 2006)

See this link which talks about the tabernacle made from Acacia.  I doubt that there is a well known association with this, but if a little write up was included with the pen, it may evoke an "interesting!"  As mentioned, blue and white are the colors of the Israeli flag and are probably the most colors associated with Judaism.  I am not aware of any that are offensive.


http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Parthenon/3664/acacia.html


----------



## broitblat (Nov 10, 2006)

As pastorbill pointed out, the Israeli flag is blue and while (Ken Nelsen has an inlay kit in natural and blue dyed maple).  That would be the closest thing I know of to colors that are religiously significant.

There are a number of woods that are mentioned in the old testament.  Check out http://www.inspiredwoods.com/bible_woods.php?id=2bcc6380001cda155614a29b53b2c272 for a discussion of many biblical woods(not all old testament).  

I sell a lot of pieces through local Judaica shops made from JOW and Jerusalem Carob, but the folks I work with are only interested if the woods actually came from Israel.  I don't know that these would meet your requirements for common or low cost, however.


----------



## arioux (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi Eagle,

I know that the torah is their most precious book and it is rolled on two shaft of wood and is often strored in a wood case. Here is a link to some of those piece of arts.  You might recongnize some wood ans see some of the colors they are using, but it don't seems like they have a special or ritual wood..  This can give you some inlay idea too.  Moses laws stones are very popular. 

http://www.torahscrolls.net/index.php/cPath/5_9?osCsid=2a95836a7a91591025a9ec10a65032cf

http://www.stam.net/torah_rollers.html

Hope this was of any help.

Alfred


----------



## jssmith3 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi Eagle, I have been trying to download a picture of 10 pens I did for the local Jewish senagog (? spelling) gift shop.  I don't know what I am doing wrong but I put the picture in my photo album if you would like to see what I did. They did't specify any specific wood or color.  The one thing they did request was that it was the Star of David to be inlayed.

JANET


----------



## cozee (Nov 10, 2006)

I pm'ed eagle to clarify a things a little farther. The offense that could possibly be caused isn't so much from from colors themselves, albeit colors do carry symbolism. The comment I made was only half stated since I was referring moreso to his mentioning of christianity. A cross on a pen may open the door to offense since the cross represents chrsitianity and Christ as the Messiah where as Judaism doesn't accept Christ as the Messiah, just a good Rabbi, a good teacher. In the OT, coats, or robes, outer covering did bear a significance depending on how they were made and what they were made of thus implying color played a part also. Beggars wore one type of covering, lepers another. Certain clothing was put on when lamenting, others when rejoicing.

I guess many wouldn't be bothered by what wood was used or colors included. Judaism, just as Christianity, has come to the point, at times almost being flippant, where they have almost completely forgotten the true meaning of reverance.


----------



## cozee (Nov 10, 2006)

> Will blue, purple or offend or are those O.K.?



Here is what I have found for ya so far:

<b>Amber</b>; "_Chashmal_". The color amber is only found in the KJV book of Ezekiel. Its use demonstrates God's overbearingly bright and immediate presence.

<b>Black</b>; "_Chashak_" along with other words depending upon application. Black is primarily associated with the negative aspects of human experience - including death, disease, famine, and sorrow - all of which are the  results of sin. The exception is the implication of health when describing hair.

<b>Blue</b>; "_Takeleth_". The color blue is used quite extensively in the Old Testament to describe the various hangings in the holy places. It is also used as a symbol of wealth and the corruptions thereof, but it should be noted that purple is used far more frequently for such distinctions. In general blue should be viewed as a heavenly color. 

<b>Crimson</b>; "_Karmiyl_". Crimson is used to describe fine materials and sin.

<b>Gray</b>; "_Seybah_". Grey is used to denote old age (for obvious reasons). We can try to gain a bit more meaning by looking at the symbolism of ash even though the two are never directly associated in Scripture.

<b>Green</b>; "_'abiyb_" with several other words depending upon application. Green is primarily associated with plant life. As a result we can view it as a symbol of natural growth and life. The exception is its use in Leviticus to denote disease.

<b>Purple</b>; "_argaman_". Along with blue, scarlet, and crimson, purple is used to describe hangings and fine materials. The dye was extracted from a particularly scarce family of shellfish which made it quite valuable. Purple became a symbol of royalty and riches due to the scarcity of its dye.

<b>Red</b>; "_'adam_" along with several other words. There is a diverse use of the color red throughout the Scriptures. Its primary associations are blood and war. 

<b>Scarlet</b>; "_Shaniy_". Scarlet is used to describe fine materials and thread. It was also used in Mosaic purification rituals. Scarlet, like crimson, is used to describe sin. Scarlet can generally be used to symbolize a marker.

<b>Vermillion</b>; "_Shashar_". Vermilion is used only to describe paint, both on a house and in a portrait. Its contextual use suggests lust and unrighteousness. The color was most likely derived from iron oxide (rust) which would support the  suggested meaning.

<b>White</b>; "_Buwts_" along with several other words depending upon application. White is a color of purity and righteousness. It is also used to describe things in nature. Sometimes it is used when describing the body, primarily when healthy and beautiful but also when sick.

<b>Yellow</b>; "_Tsahob_". Yellow is used to describe a leperous hair in Leviticus and in some translations the color of gold in Psalm 68. Its occurence in Scripture is too low to derive a symbolic meaning.

<b>_Hope this helps to shed a little light on the subject. _</b>[][][]


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 10, 2006)

I've been know to be called of Jewish persuasion at times []
Sorry I can't help you on the wood. []


----------



## jckossoy (Nov 15, 2006)

There are several woods (btb I'm baaack).  Acacia is one that the Temple and the Ark of the Covenant were made with (this they took from Egypt).  As also said before palm is another.  My Synagague just had a Torah dedication and the Etz Chaims (these are the poles that the Torah is sewn to at the ends with cows veins) was made with Red Oak.  I have been to Shuls (see Synagague) with Arks made of Curly Maple, Oak, Cherry, pretty much anything.  I use a Shtender (that's a book stand) that's made of plywood.  Also, you can use gold, silver, and of the types of jewels on the breastplate of the Kohen Gadol (Chief Priest, which I am btw {decended from Aharon}).  Some other woods, Pomegranite, apple, date, grape.

It's been a while, but I should have my new shop open soon now that I've moved.

Kol Tov,


----------



## jckossoy (Nov 15, 2006)

Etz Chaims = Tree of Life (Etz = Tree, Chaim = Life)

Kol Tov,


----------



## ilikewood (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey Jeff, nice to have you back. 

Maybe I'm mistaken, but I thought there was only one "Tree of Life" in the Torah and it had big angels with swords guarding it.


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 15, 2006)

Bill,
There will be lots more, lining the river in the new Jerusalem.  "Its leaves are for the healing of the nations."  I'm not sure where that is, but I don't know anyone who believes that the tree of life exists today.  I managed to find some acacia, but it's illegal to buy it from Israel (I got it in a trade, which may also be illegal, I'm not sure).  I sold all of my good pieces and I'm saving some cracked blanks for centerbands.
I agree with what Pastor Bill said.  I was thinking that their flag is white with blue insignia (star of David etc.).  Here's a link that might help you to understand some:
http://www.crwflags.com/fotw/flags/il.html

Just don't make anything with a cross inside the star of David.  My pastor told me that many find that very disrespectful or offensive, as the cross symbolizes centuries of persecution to many.

Rob


----------



## jckossoy (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />Hey Jeff, nice to have you back.
> 
> Maybe I'm mistaken, but I thought there was only one "Tree of Life" in the Torah and it had big angels with swords guarding it.


The Tree of Life can also be described as Torah and the poles keep all the pages in line.  Each sheet of the Torah is made from a kosher animal (cow or sheep usually), written with special ink, and sewn together with cow veins.  Here is the link for the pictures that I took from the Dedication:

http://www.mpix.com/Customer/ViewAlbum.aspx?a=894682&c=r1edw564059s7phrr15m


----------



## ilikewood (Nov 15, 2006)

WHEW!!!  Here I thought you had some tree of life and were holding back on us!!  Nothing like living forever!![]  Plus, that might make a really cool pen too!!


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry, I posted this in the wrong post and can't seem to be able to erase it, so I changed it.
Rob


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the great replies and information! With  the information I have gotten here and on the net I ahve come up with a few ideas.
Hi  Yaakov


----------



## broitblat (Nov 16, 2006)

One other thing I'll point out.  The Tallit (prayer shawl) is traditionally white with blue or purple (although there are some that are much more colorful these days)


----------



## bob393 (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow that an interesting subject I never gave much thought to what might offend as far as wood is concerned.


----------



## jckossoy (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by broitblat_
> <br />One other thing I'll point out.  The Tallit (prayer shawl) is traditionally white with blue or purple (although there are some that are much more colorful these days)


Actually, mine is plain old black and white (80" x 80").  But the only requirement for a Tallit is that you don't mix wool and linen.  Any male garment that has four corners requires the tallit strings.  Lots of rules for them also.

Kol Tov,


----------

